
Ryan Davis: Reason #1 why you shouldn't contribute to rubinius or rubyspec - grover_hartmann
https://twitter.com/the_zenspider/status/547527644535726080
======
grover_hartmann
Logs: [http://t.co/EZkkBBULGi](http://t.co/EZkkBBULGi)

------
grover_hartmann
Thoughts?

